# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Episode 3: Tasks of the Month & Year

## RareCola

*Episode 3: Tasks of the Month & Year*





The Podcast MP3 is now available to download for free from iTunes! 
iTunes - Podcasts - DreamViews Lucid Dreaming Podcast

We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here!

----------


## Adrenalini

Having listened to the back-log of these I've got to say that I love them so far and I'm excited by all the possibilities that you two mentioned, like the 'basic basic' tasks of the month and the guest appearances. Most of all, having a piece of audio here on the site is much more accessible for a newbie like me who doesn't necessarily want to spend time reading through a ton of text (imagine if everything that had been said in these podcasts had been written in a post instead! I like to read, but wouldn't have the stamina for it!)

Personally I prefer the longer episodes, I can't pay attention to two pieces of reading/speaking at the same time, so I've been listening to them while I'm playing a game or doing something else that's purely visual - something that I often do with other podcasts.
It makes for a nice, relaxing accompaniment to the wholesale slaughter of kobolds and trolls.

----------


## RareCola

> Having listened to the back-log of these I've got to say that I love them so far and I'm excited by all the possibilities that you two mentioned, like the 'basic basic' tasks of the month and the guest appearances. Most of all, having a piece of audio here on the site is much more accessible for a newbie like me who doesn't necessarily want to spend time reading through a ton of text (imagine if everything that had been said in these podcasts had been written in a post instead! I like to read, but wouldn't have the stamina for it!)
> 
> Personally I prefer the longer episodes, I can't pay attention to two pieces of reading/speaking at the same time, so I've been listening to them while I'm playing a game or doing something else that's purely visual - something that I often do with other podcasts.
> It makes for a nice, relaxing accompaniment to the wholesale slaughter of kobolds and trolls.



Thanks for the feedback! It's awesome to hear that it's helping you out  ::D:  One of our goals was to help people who are more auditory learners.

----------


## Burke

I did too finish the TotY  ::tongue:: 

Interesting podcast though, I look forward to seeing hearing more in the future.

----------


## RareCola

> I did too finish the TotY 
> 
> Interesting podcast though, I look forward to seeing hearing more in the future.



Yea I realised afterwards, I was going by the list of people who had completed it in the Task of the Year thread and your name wasn't listed. Sorry!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh sorry about that Burke! I need to fix the spoiler in the TOTY thread to include you name with Hukif's.

----------


## RareCola

Just an update on iTunes;
Not sure if everyone else is having the same issue, but when "subscribing" to the podcast, it seems to take a while to push new episodes to the subscribers. So for this episode (and presumably all future episodes), if you want to listen to it right when it comes out you'll have to manually go and download it from the iTunes page.

----------


## WDr

When is the next podcast coming out?  :smiley:  by the way Ophelia, I LOVE your laugh!  ::D:

----------


## RareCola

> When is the next podcast coming out?  by the way Ophelia, I LOVE your laugh!



We usually record episodes on a Friday night.

----------


## Xanous

Sound quality was much better this time. Doing great. You asked so I'll say... I like the length at about 45min to an hour.

----------

